# Advantage Multi (flea/heartworm)



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried Advantage Multi? It's supposed to be the next miracle dog cure - heartworm, flea, worms all-in-one.
Jedi is due for her heartworm testing and vaccines, and I wanted to compare prices and what we want to use.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never heard of it but would be nice if this product gets great reviews!!


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes I have seen advertisements for this and was wondering about trying it as well. I think I will try to find any info on the net first. I will also call my vet to get his take on it. They do a direct comparicon to Frontline on TV and if true would be a slam dunk for ( K9 Advantix? ) is this the one you are referring to?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have used it. Dogs that have had demodex can benefit from it. It is the same formula used in Europe and there it is ok'd against demodex mange mites. 

Revolution manages heartworms, fleas, ear mites, and sarcoptic mites, but not demodex. 

Revolution is not as glutenous or gooey. It is easier to apply. Advantage Multi is thicker and makes a clumpy gooey spot on the back of the neck. NOT GOOD if you have puppies or dogs playing around the neck. So you have to keep them separated for a couple of hours. No big deal.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I used it on Gianna...will not use it again. First and foremost, she had a reaction to it and developed scabby spots where it was applied. Secondly, after about 2 1/2 weeks I noticed fleas on her. I think it worked for the most part as the fleas were scarce, but they were still there. 

My vet gave me a free sample and that is why I tried it...I urge you to only buy a month supply if you are going to try it, that way you can make sure it is good for you before investing in a 6 month supply.


----------

